
Moving faster with REPL - rbanffy
https://dev.to/joncassdev/moving-faster-with-repl--hk0
======
moocowtruck
the REPL is one of those things I felt like I needed at first after using one,
but after using them for years I've found i prefer them less; To me there was
a disconnect from the code I ran in the repl to the code that had to be
written.. and once I became more familiar with a language the less i needed to
test those small things in repl. Thats not to say repl isnt useful.. I just
don't attribute it to me 'moving faster' as much anymore

